# Embarrassed myself at work



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I work at a taco bell and while a customer was paying, he gave me a 20, so i took it and entered it in the machine. I was about to give him his change whenhe pulled out 20 cents and gave it to me. It messed me up because i was already in the process of giving him his change. So i tried to figure out the difference and gave him new change. He then told me it was wrong, and i told him why i gave him that change. He kept denying it and i kept trying to explain and he eventually vot my managers attention and my manager laughed and gave him what he wanted. Im so mortified. I wish he couldve saved me the trouble by giving me all of the money he intended to pay with beforehand. Now i look like the fool. Ugh i hate everything sometimes.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

customers always try to do this to me, my manager says to tell them that i cant accept it, so i'm thankful for that. cuz i absolutely suck at math and would not be able to do it in my head. before i knew it was ok to deny them, i would just tell them, "i'm sorry, i already blah blah and they would usually be ok with it.

but omgosh the other day i had a huge freakin brain fart and i could not add 90+20 (as the lady was paying) i stared at the money for like 5 seconds, meanwhile my face turning sooo red, then the lady eventually told me 110 lol. ugh and my cute manager saw from afar. sooooo embarrassing


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd be terrible at that... I had an 'inability to add' scenario this week. I typed that the week after 5th September was 13th September, with the computer monitor being projected in front of about 25 people.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Being terrible and math plus the anxiety I already feel is why I don't do the cash register at work.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

i suck at life said:


> customers always try to do this to me, my manager says to tell them that i cant accept it, so i'm thankful for that. cuz i absolutely suck at math and would not be able to do it in my head. before i knew it was ok to deny them, i would just tell them, "i'm sorry, i already blah blah and they would usually be ok with it.
> 
> but omgosh the other day i had a huge freakin brain fart and i could not add 90+20 (as the lady was paying) i stared at the money for like 5 seconds, meanwhile my face turning sooo red, then the lady eventually told me 110 lol. ugh and my cute manager saw from afar. sooooo embarrassing


that's exactly what happened to me. I tried to refuse the change because I already put the money in the machine but he kept insisting. what a dick


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

lol i'm taking trigonometry but i can't even count change


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

What scares me more than cash transactions is counting out. All the change is just too easy to miss-count. And the whole time I'm counting the cash I wonder if I'm short.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I could never do the cash register, being bad at math..


----------

